

Clippy is back - kennethmui
http://mashable.com/2014/04/01/clippy-is-back/

======
sreyaNotfilc
I'm not sure if it was Stackoverflow or another site, but he was there as
well. I tried my damnedest to delete him, but he wouldn't go away :(

